# J.H. Gosden's Commentary on the Gospel Standards



## JM (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this work online somewhere? I know a couple of chapters are but I can't seem to find the complete work.

Thanks.

j


----------



## JM (Feb 2, 2008)

PS: I think it's also titled, "What Gospel Standard Baptists Believe."


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope, you would have to buy the commentary.


----------



## JM (Feb 2, 2008)

I found art. 11, 24 and 25. Google books has a limited preview of it...thanks RJS.

google books


----------

